# Servicé err code FrSO



## Bo simonsen (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi

i have a Sage Orecal duel boiler

it is coming up with service err

when I go in to the service codes

it shows FrSO

And it will not start

Before this started it machine was running hot and did not stop at the set tempo 92c

The Machine is app 5 years after old


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Try the sequence this mentions to get at fault codes and see what they say

https://outwestcoffee.com.au/index.php/2018/12/01/how-to-access-the-breville-bes-920-fault-log-and-what-do-the-codes-mean/

The oracle does have DB internals

😧 my DB has done 2,350 shots and still Ok I'd best find the replacement 0 rings though.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Just mention that 5 years is well past the point where O rings should be replaced so lid off to check for water leaks would be a good idea. The link states how to clear the errors.


----------

